# Jasper Co. 420 acres



## bilgerat (Mar 13, 2017)

Membership spoken for pending meet... Thanks to all who responded 


Just had a member drop out, 1 opening in SW Jasper co, 12 miles west of Monticello, clearcut 10 years ago, 70%thick pines. large creek running thru the property and 2 smaller feeder creeks with hardwood bottoms., lots of club stands , great camp area, no power or water. only 460 a year.
 Heres a few pics of bucks weve taken over the past few years and trail cam pics from last fall.  all cam pic bucks are still around that I know of.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 13, 2017)

few more . date on 2nd pic is wrong, its from last October,


----------



## Gary Cobb (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like more information about your club.  How many members do you allow and what are the club rules? I have my own club but I'm looking for something closer to home. I'm used to letting deer walk.  Only interested in nice bucks. Please call me (Gary Cobb) at 912-237-1555 or leave me a number to call.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 13, 2017)

I have 10 members, state harvest rules, no guest, wife n kids still in school included in membership.
I already have 3 lined up to look at the property so I will be making a list and responding in order of contact


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Mar 15, 2017)

Interested in looking at property.  Please pm me and let me know when available.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 15, 2017)

I have 4 potential members lined up wanting to view the property already and a few more that have sent me PM's, Im taking them in order of when they contacted me . Im sure the opening will be filled by the first one who looks at it. As of now Im going to close this thread. if For some reason the opening is still available after they all have a look Ill reopen it.


----------

